
Use a Headless CMS - craftoman
https://blog.strapi.io/10-reasons-headless-cms/
======
craftoman
I was reaching about brand new CMSs and found this one, although it doesn't
focus on the flexibility of headless CMSs but it's a pretty decent article.

